
Axel Springer sees early success in countering adblockers - spking
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/axel-springer-sees-early-success-countering-adblockers-140638443--finance.html
======
anseljh
Check out "Asc"'s comment:

"There are adblocker-blocker-blockers definition lists... if you can make
sense of that. In other words, there are subscriptions (as simple as checking
a box in the ad blocker options) that block the scripts that detect that
someone has an ad blocker on."

Quite the arms race!

